
BBC Will Use Wifi Detection Vans to Catch TV Licence Evaders - lotsofcows
http://metro.co.uk/2016/08/06/bbc-will-use-wi-fi-detection-vans-to-catch-tv-licence-evaders-6051878/
======
MattBearman
Pretty sure there are laws against this. But then, it was widely reported that
the old 'TV detection equipment' was bullshit, so I suspect this will be too.

